# 1st trip on Le Shuttle



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

Off to France one Friday, first time travelling via train. Any tips on check in / loading procedures etc. would be very welcome.

Many thanks 
Nigel


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sure you will find it really easy, (which it is)although who designed the routing from the terminal to the train made it more complicated than it needed to be. You get french customs on the UK side so you drive straight off on the other side. You may like to look here to have a practice check in

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main...ctsServices/ukcTicketsAndFares/ukpSelfCheckIn

have a good trip

Geoff


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Tunnel..*

Tip 1.. Dont worry if you get there early, usually they will let you board an earlier train. Sometimes no charge but if busy they offer a choice. If you want to take your booked time then there's plenty of parking.
Tip 2. Motorhomes are always last on because of us carrying gas bottles, sometimes only 5 mins before depature time. So dont panic if you look like being left off.

Enjoy.. we use it a lot.. Easy...
ps.. DONT TRY AND GO UNDER THE 1.8MTR BARRIER 
Follow signs for "other vehicles"..


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Only thing to add here is, if travelling with a dog, keep it securely on a lead in the car park area, especially at night. There are HUNDREDS of rabbits there - recipe for instant disappearing dog!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

vanessa7 said:


> Only thing to add here is, if travelling with a dog, keep it securely on a lead in the car park area, especially at night. There are HUNDREDS of rabbits there - recipe for instant disappearing dog!! :roll: :lol:


Must have been big rabbits to dig thos tunnels!! :lol: :lol:


----------

